# Pubs in York



## Andy the Don (May 14, 2007)

Going to a stag weekend in York during June. Train up on Friday, York races Saturday followed by a curry. I have not been to York before so am wondering if anyone can recommend some decent pubs.

No "chav" lager lout boutique places if you please.

Pubs we like have real ale, do good food, decent juke box & pool table always a big plus.

Also what about night clubs..?? Any good ones, although if they are all shinny suited pick up 'n' pull places playing chart rubbish I may give them a miss.

The people I am going on stag with with be younger than me by about ten years, its my eldest nephews stag, so there could be different tastes in pubs/clubs, hence I am getting my recommendations in first.

Many thanks


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2007)

The Maltings and  Ye Olde Starre Inn are both decent real ale pubs that serve food.  The Maltings is just around the corner from the station on the way to the city centre.  It's quite a small pub though.


----------



## oryx (May 14, 2007)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/25/25259/Three_Legged_Mare/York
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/39/3940/Last_Drop_Inn/York

These two are both decent - run by the York Brewery. 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/97/9780/Punchbowl/York

This isn't bad if you get in the back bar.

I'd agree with neonwilderness about the Maltings. There are so many pubs in York you are bound to find something you like.


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2007)

The Maltings is a lovely little pub.  Excellent beer, too.   

I've not been drinking in York for years so i can't remember the names of any other pubs offhand, but the city centre is crammed with nice places to go for a pint.


----------



## eoin_k (May 23, 2007)

Swan on Bishopthorpe Road - proper old pub with good tunes and proper beer including Tim Taylor's Landlord.

The Blue Bell - tiny old boozer with great Beers somewhere in town.

The Golden Ball - Beautiful little boozer on Bishops Hill again fine Ale.

The Ackorne - Fine pub - Great beer - just off the nonsense that is Micklegate (best avoided IMO).

Check out beer from the local brewery esp. Yorkshire Terrier if you get the chance.


----------



## oryx (May 23, 2007)

eoin_k said:
			
		

> Swan on Bishopthorpe Road - proper old pub with good tunes and proper beer including Tim Taylor's Landlord.
> 
> The Blue Bell - tiny old boozer with great Beers somewhere in town.
> 
> ...



Word. All of these are lovely pubs.


----------



## Mallard (May 23, 2007)

Went to the Kings Head? (Richard III) years ago down by the river. Had tall stools cos it gets flooded. Seemed decent.


----------



## eoin_k (May 24, 2007)

oryx said:
			
		

> Word. All of these are lovely pubs.




Aye, I worked in the Gilded Gonad as a student and lived around there for about four years, during which period I spent almost all my free time in pubs.  Now I struggle to find a pub I would call a local.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2007)

i remember having to check myself after a bar man in york charged me 2.30 for two pints of john smiths draft about a year ago. it was cracking beer and so much better than john smiths smooth flow. stay off the micklegate run and you'll find good beer with nice friendly yorkshireman/woman.


----------

